# How to get titles for my pup?



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm all new at this and have been trying to research on how to earn champion titles for my pup when she gets older. She's only 13 weeks right now and I'm still working on the basic training and a few tricks with her. I don't know much about the titles either and am still learning. An advice would greatly be appreciated 

I'm located in the U.S. California.

Thank you!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Titles in what? Show? Sport? What venue?


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Titles in what? Show? Sport? What venue?


I'm not sure what the diferrence in the title intitials are. Here are her parents
Sire- SG Eli von Noble-Land
Dam- Huebsch vom glengrove
I want to keep the titles for my dog. Just trying to learn and educate as I go so please bare with me. Thank you.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What is your goal in titling your dog? For fun? Breeding? Any particular sport you are interested in? Do you want to show your dog?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Your puppy's dam does not have any show ratings or titles posted on pdb. You should ask the breeder if she has any. 

The sire has a SG, AD and BH. Any WGSL with no obvious faults or defects can get a SG show rating. Not anything tough to do that. Just show the dog when she is 1 year + and you can get a SG. 

AD is not difficult if you train for it. BH can be done with time and training if your dog has the temperament and clear head for it. 

If you only want to match the parent's titles, it will not be difficult. Especially if you are motivated and start early.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

There are SO many titles... I completely understand your confusion. Is there any reference guide anywhere? (there should be!) I have spent hours google-ing to learn the little I know now. Don't feel bad, I have been a GSD addict most of my life, and still don't understand them all!  Good luck! I can tell you "sport dog" titles are INTENSE work. We went to the dog club here, training is 8-10 hours on Saturdays... I just can't devote all that time. Bad owner. I know. Set goals, decide what titles you want to focus on, and go for it!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

And actually, I would not even call a BH or AD a "title". A "SG" is a show rating. If you wanted to title, you would need to get to a higher level like an IPO1 or MACH and so on.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> And actually, I would not even call a BH or AD a "title". A "SG" is a show rating. If you wanted to title, you would need to get to a higher level like an IPO1 or MACH and so on.


My point is people who are new to this have NO IDEA what any of these letters mean... AT ALL. Where do you look to see what a BH is? Or an AD...or IPO, or MACH... where does a newbie look? I googled ALOT. It would be nice to help the newbies.... (like me ). Education is good...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're right. if a person says they're new to Shepherds, titles,
ratings why use initials when talking about them. explain
the meaning of the initials.



qbchottu said:


> And actually, I would not even call a BH or AD a "title". A "SG" is a show rating. If you wanted to title, you would need to get to a higher level like an IPO1 or MACH and so on.





dazedtrucker said:


> My point is people who are new to this have NO IDEA what any of these letters mean... AT ALL. Where do you look to see what a BH is? Or an AD...or IPO, or MACH... where does a newbie look? I googled ALOT. It would be nice to help the newbies.... (like me ). Education is good...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

For AKC titles...find an obedience club or a kennel club and start training with them. You will be taught how to handle your dog in the ring in order to not lose points towards titles. You will also probably end up with a pretty obedient dog. Most kennel/obedience clubs put on a show at least once a year, you can start off there and learn the basics. Once you get into it its pretty easy to figure out the rest as you move up levels and such.

Schutzhund...same thing. Go to a club, join the club, you'll figure everything out during training.

Shows (German and AKC) are a bit different. You really need to get into the show world first before you start showing a dog. Based on the pedigree of your dog, you'll run into many road blocks in both rings. They are highly political, and highly competitive. Learning the tricks of the trade in that world takes many years and thousands of dollars.

AKC has a website with a listing of their titles and what they mean. I'm sure the same is true for Schutzhund titles.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Where do you look to see what a BH is? Or an AD...or IPO, or MACH... where does a newbie look?


Google is your friend:
AKC titles
Schutzhund titles


OP: find a training facility or schutzhund club near you. Go get the dog evaluated. See what she is capable of, try some different sports, see what speaks to you and pursue a goal in that related sport. You will not be able to show your dog successfully in the AKC venue. Perhaps you can try UKC. As a West German showline dog, she should do some SV shows if you want to show her. 

More info:
USA - Sieger Show Rules
German Titles
german shepherd pedigrees
German Shepherd Dog abbreviations, Definitions, and German terms | How to read German pedigree


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> you're right. if a person says they're new to Shepherds, titles,
> ratings why use initials when talking about them. explain
> the meaning of the initials.


AH! I agree with doggiedad!!!


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies! I agree with those who responded with the title initials for newbies. I have no idea what any of them stands for. We are planning to breed her later down the line and would also love to have her advanced in obedient training and for protection. She's doing good right now and listens mostly when I have treats  

I will definitely look into the links provided and do more research and look into clubs in my local area. Thank you everyone  



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The Canine Good Citizen [CGC] is currently a certificate but starting 2013 it will be an AKC title. As others have said, find an AKC obedience club and train for it. The STAR Puppy class is a good place to start


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yet AKC won't recognize any IPO titles...


----------

